# Army.of.Two.The.Devils.Cartel.XBOX360-COMPLEX XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tiger.Woods.PGA.Tour.14.Masters.Historic.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX gets a post of its own.

*BioShock.Infinite.XBOX360-COMPLEX* was mentioned in Dinohscene's post for the game.

Dupes
*Gears.of.War.Judgment.MULTi3.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*
*Gears_of_War_Judgment_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
The multi3 includes German (uncut game) where the iMars release did not.

*DLC*
*Sleeping.Dogs.The.Year.Of.The.Snake.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
The onslaught of Sleeping Dogs DLC continues with an actual further story DLC where the others were light on story at best. You are now a street cop but run up against a group of cultists.
*Assassins.Creed.III.The.Betrayal.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
The next in the "alternate history" DLC with the George Washington becoming a tyrannical dictator and some more powers being introduced. Things are not looking good for the DLC though as many are increasingly panning it.

*XBLA*
*Giana_Sisters-Twisted_Dreams_XBLA-XBOX360-XBLAplus*
A kickstarted title for the franchise with a very storied history though this takes its lead from the DS title.
*Alien_Spidy_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
A mish mash of a lot of different platforming concepts but one that might actually work.
one trailer

*Army.of.Two.The.Devils.Cartel.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free, English, French and Spanish.
*Army.of.Two.The.Devils.Cartel.PAL.MULTi3.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED* and *Army_of_Two_The_Devils_Cartel_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan* also appeared.
The multi3 release adds German and Italian (it also has English).

Army of two then. Originally set to be just another third person modern military shooting game it carved a fanbase with a nice multiplayer and solid co-op campaign. The sequel took this a bit further though some argued it lost focus a bit and this would be next one though new player characters take the place of the previous ones. Mexican drug cartels seem to be the token enemy this game, a relatively unexplored area but given the story of previous titles is best described as token and less charitably described as juvenile that is probably of less concern. Hopefully it will rinse away some of the foul taste after this time in 2011's Call of Juarez: The Cartel. Though such a statement feels somewhat odd to form it should be noted that this game dropped the unreal engine in favour of frostbite (many more recent battlefield games) which could change quite a bit if the developers were so inclined. There is an "overkill" edition though what it contains is unclear at this point.
Amazon words
Army of TWO The Devil's Cartel is a third-person oriented tactical shooter, designed from the ground up to focus on co-op gameplay. The third game in EA's Army of Two franchise, in it players take on the roles of two mercenaries working for Trans World Operations (TWO) to protect a local Mexican politician from the drug cartels running wild in that country. Game features include: online and local co-op, online versus multiplayer support, two new characters - Alpha and Bravo, over-the-top "overkill" power which accumulates based on players' use of co-op tactics, customizable gear and weapons, in-game environments that can be used as cover or destroyed to get at enemies.

Brutal Action Based From the Ground Up on Co-op Tactics

The originator of tactical co-op is back, and better than ever.

Developed by Visceral Games, the award-winning creators of Dead Space, Army of TWO The Devil's Cartel delivers an immersive and unique 3rd-person co-op action-shooter that's built on the new Frostbite 2 engine for maximum destruction. You and your partner must shoot and destroy anything in your path to take down a violent drug cartel that's taken over Mexico. In gripping partner-based missions, each player must tackle and overcome individual objectives to achieve a common goal. The more effective your teamwork, the greater the reward as the new Overkill mode gives you devastating power for truly epic mass destruction. Experience this explosive action-blockbuster campaign in two-player local split-screen or online co-op. 
Gameplay

Coordinate with your partner to take down enemies and conquer tough objectives in a gripping shooter experience that takes lethal strategic teamwork to the next level. Perform flanking maneuvers, take the heat off your partner with diversion tactics, give your partner firing cover with your riot shield, working together is the key to laying waste to your surroundings and taking out enemies with overwhelming force. The more effective your teamwork, the greater the reward as you unlock new gear and greater powers of devastation.
Key Game Features

    Two Brand-new Characters - Join the fight with two brand-new characters, Alpha and Bravo
    Shoot-and-Destroy Tactical Co-op - Work together and perform challenging strategic maneuvers with your friend in a true two-player co-op experience with flanking, dual-breach, riot-shield attacks, and much more
    Unleash the Ultimate Destructive Power of Overkill - Build up your Overkill meter by performing cooperative maneuvers and unleash it with your partner to take destruction to a whole new level
    Challenge a Powerful and Ruthless Mexican Cartel - Experience a grim but relevant story set in a modern Mexico that's been torn apart by the drug war
    Customize Your Character for Explosive Action - Use the powerful customization tools to outfit Alpha and Bravo with personalized tactical gear to prepare for a dangerous, action-packed mission to end the cartel's ruthless reign
    Mayhem Courtesy of the Frostbite 2 Engine - Experience stunning graphic detail, in-game mayhem and destructible environments via the game's Frostbite 2 game engine


*Video* An older developer commentary


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                        Army of Two (c) Electronic Arts             

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 03-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Today, the United States is awarding an unprecedented number of contracts 
  to Private Military Corporations (PMC) in an effort to maintain its 
  presence worldwide. Since the Vietnam War, this number has increase ten 
  fold and is only rising. As the clear cut flow of the chain of command 
  blurs and the military responsibilities of a nation slipping out of its own 
  control, it is getting hard to tell who really holds the power.
  
  As ex-Army Rangers now turned contractors for a PMC, ARMY OF TWO challenges 
  you to fight along side your team-mate on missions developing and using the 
  combined skills necessary to become the deadliest TWO man military outfit. 
  Whether with a live player or ARMY OF TWOÆs unique partner AI, ARMY OF TWO 
  delivers a revolutionary new way to play an action shooter.



  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

